# Gangman Style



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 4, 2012)

Best music video ever






Edit: The video won't appear when I try to put it up so just in case it doesn't load right, here's the link...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh and here's for you Romney fans,
Mitt Romney Style (Gangnam Style Parody) - YouTube


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Nov 4, 2012)

Better than this?






No chance.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 4, 2012)

This isn't very popular here in Japan for whatever reason.  One theory is that this type of humor is everywhere here and not so much in other countries, so it's something new for them.  I guess that's true.  I see bizarre music videos and commercials every day.  

However, I still like it...for now.  

P.S.  I agree with Woody.  I don't think anything beats Nekrogoblin.  Goblin's annual sales have gone down.  Ha ha ha, Goblin, you suck!


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Nov 5, 2012)

Sheriff Woody said:


> Better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the greatest thing since Nacho Cheese Doritos.

I just put this on my ipod. I love this so much and the vocalist is actually pretty good. Long live ]v[etal \m/


----------



## Reaver (Nov 5, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> This is the greatest thing since Nacho Cheese Doritos.
> 
> I just put this on my ipod. I love this so much and the vocalist is actually pretty good. Long live ]v[etal \m/



A goblin better than hot Korean chicks? I think not.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 5, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> This isn't very popular here in Japan for whatever reason.  One theory is that this type of humor is everywhere here and not so much in other countries, so it's something new for them.  I guess that's true.  I see bizarre music videos and commercials every day.



I think another theory is that historically, Japan and Korea don't like each other very much. In fact, Koreans call the Sea of Japan "The East Sea".


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 5, 2012)

That's not entirely true.  K-Pop is extremely popular in Japan, but it's more "seductive" or "cool" type of music.  While Gangnam Style is just silly.


----------

